

IBM: Faster processors by mimicking DNA folding - javert
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.749b76a59aeda926a4a3848bef046ea2.2c1&show_article=1

======
jacquesm
Recall the days when the 'theoretical information density' of the hard drive
was seen as the limiting factor for storage devices.

And then IBM came along with the GMR head and turned the world of storage
literally on its head.

I wouldn't put it past them to do it again. There are plenty of companies out
there pumping billions in applying technology, but very few of them beat IBM
when it comes to creating new technology.

------
tocomment
Very low on details, this method is. I'd like to know how exactly it works.

------
mnemonicsloth
More Information from an interesting POV:

[http://metamodern.com/2009/05/22/a-third-revolution-in-
dna-n...](http://metamodern.com/2009/05/22/a-third-revolution-in-dna-
nanotechnology/)

<http://e-drexler.com/d/07/00/1204TechnologyRoadmap.html>

